# 92 Ford L8000 Plow/Salt Truck



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

92 Ford L8000
Diesel motor 7.8L
53k
Air breaks new last fall
Pinion seal also @ that time
11' Gledhill plow
8 Ton Hi-Way Spreader
$7500.00
Updated fleet

Call or Text for further pictures or video
563-212-3871


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Joustra?

Another klompen wearererer???


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

Not sure I understand what your saying 


Mark Oomkes said:


> Joustra?
> 
> Another klompen wearererer???


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice truck does your crew carry CDL's ? Or at least one ?
Auto ???


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Joustra?
> 
> Another klompen wearererer???


Is that a relative of yours???

Nice looking older rig


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Is that a relative of yours???
> 
> Nice looking older rig


I don't have any 'stra's in the tree with no branches.


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

On a Call said:


> Nice truck does your crew carry CDL's ? Or at least one ?
> Auto ???


Yes my guys have CDLs, and it is an automatic transmission


----------



## mr.lawn works (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------

